# Packaging saves the day



## Ochazuke (May 6, 2019)

So I got a box on my doorstep from JKI today. I rushed home eagerly to open it up and I find the neighbor's kid kicking the box around like a soccer ball. I wish I was making this up!!! I mean, the child is still toddler age and so couldn't read the words "FRAGILE" written on every side in big red letters, but still...

I gently asked him if I could have my package and he used all his minuscule strength to chuck it. 

Of course, after all that abuse I was expecting some damage but the items were so well-packaged that they miraculously came out fine. I used to think I just had terrible luck when it came to getting things mailed to me... but now things are making more sense. Some seriously top-quality packaging saved some items that are always a good investment. 

Thanks to Jon and the staff at JKI!


----------



## daveb (May 6, 2019)

After all that, did you show proper respect to the beautiful tissue wrap and cut it gently for framing later? Or did you do like everyone else and just tear it open?


----------



## chinacats (May 6, 2019)

I take a picture and then rip into it.


----------



## Ochazuke (May 6, 2019)

daveb said:


> After all that, did you show proper respect to the beautiful tissue wrap and cut it gently for framing later? Or did you do like everyone else and just tear it open?


OH, I ripped right in to it. I may be half Japanese, but I'm also very much half American.


----------



## daveb (May 6, 2019)




----------



## AT5760 (May 6, 2019)

Best comment of the week!


----------



## bobbyb (May 20, 2019)

Eeesh, what did the box look like after that beating?


----------



## Jville (May 20, 2019)

Did you tell his mom?


----------



## Ochazuke (May 20, 2019)

Well... the box was plenty scuffed and somewhat scrunched, but the inside was pristine!

And yes, I told his mom (but not in a mean way).


----------

